# Audio not working



## karam (Feb 11, 2016)

Dear members,

I own a Chevy Cruze 1.6 LS 2009.
My audio system is not working at all.

The following components do NOT WORK:

- Radio/music system/infotainment-system, display of the time and date also don't work, But the Driver Information Center does work (display in the dashboard)
- sound of parkingsensors
- sound of direction indicators
- basically everything with sound

I've checked the fuses, but al of them are in good state, none of them is broken.

I don't know what to do, anyone help? thank you in advance

Sorry for bad English!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Dear members,
> 
> I own a Chevy Cruze 1.6 LS 2009.
> My audio system is not working at all.
> ...




Hey Karam, 

I regret to hear that you?re experiencing concerns with your audio system. Have you had this diagnosed by your local certified Chevrolet dealership? They would be in the best position assist since they have the technical skills and expertise needed to service your vehicle. If you would like assistance getting in contact with one, please send a private message with your VIN, current mileage and the name of your preferred dealer.

Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

karam, Since all the failures you mention go through the radio head unit's amp, I'm going to guess that the head unit itself has failed. The Driver Information Display is handled by the instrument cluster so it's not affected by a radio failure.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The OP has a power supply issue or and the oe radio has malfunctioned .

Further troubleshooting needs to be performed .


----------

